# Akios 757 or ??



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been using baitcasters in freashwater for most of my life, and started using conventionals in the surf a couple years ago. Based on what I picked up on here, I started out with a Penn525 and that was a good choice. I also switched some of my ABU's to surf duty.................and all's been well.

I'd like to add another conventional to my collection this summer, one that will go on heaver. I'm looking at the Akios 757, mostly due to the line capacity, but there dosn't seem to be much info floating around on this reel?

This is what I'm looking for, in relative order, and I'd like to hear any thoughts you might have. 

LINE CAPACITY; Got spooled just once on the 525, and it was a feeling that didn't fit well............just kept thinking that with an extra fifty yards, I might have had a chance. The 525 was spooled with 17 mono..............NO I DO NOT WANT TO USE BRAID......I know I'm never going to come close to landing them all, but. 

EASE OF USE; I spend some time on the field when I can't be at the beach, so I'm OK with a learning curve. However, I have no desire to be changing, replacing, rearanging magnets, bearings or any other component of the reel - I want to take it out of the box, adjust as needed and use. 

PRICE; Maybe this should have been first. I'm looking at a budget of $200.00 tops, $175.00 would let me also buy a couple gallons of gas.

DISTANCE; I'm not a distance caster. But with some practice and help from folks on here, I can average 110 yrds on the field, 120 on a good cast - 100 on a bad not concentrating cast. I'd prefer not to lose any distance, but in most of my actual fishing, it's not that critical.....and is the critera that I am most willing to be flexible on. 

So, again: I'm looking at the Akios 757, mostly due to the line capacity, but there dosn't seem to be much info floating around on this reel?

Edit; to say that what I missed in prior searches on here, I somehow have now found?? But, I'd still like to hear any updated thoughts....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

from what I've heard they are a new abu 7500 and heard good things about them but don't have one ... another option would be a Diawa Saltist 30 ... and sounds like what you want ... made like a tank and set it and forget it


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Byron the akios ctm757 I am sure would fit your needs. It will hold 330 yards of 20lb test with a 4.1 ratio and drag is in the area of 20lbs. The reel is made with machined brass parts, chrome plated brass side plates. The msrp for this reel is $159.99. I also have and use the ctm 656 which holds 300 yds 15lb test with the same machine parts and chrome plated brass side plates. It has a ratio of 5.1 with drag of around 17lbs. If you are in philly and would like to throw the reel, let me know and you can give mine a test prior to purchasing one. For my own personal use I find the ctm 656 fits my needs.. I know you do not want to use braid as you have stated, but for the record, the reels are braid friendly... I don't use braid myself as a rule, but have one spooled with 40lb power pro just for the added line capacity. Hope this helps you in your decision and as stated you are more than welcome to throw mine if you are in the area..... I am right down 195 on the coast.... salt


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

that for me is the one draw back to the 757 is the slow retrieve, and why I don't have one ... after using something in the 5 to 6 - 1 ratio it just takes forever ...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I got the 666, it is a wide 6500, holds extra line and cast really well. Check that one out


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

His original post said his budget was around$ 200.00 if $175.00 or so he could get some gas etc... reason I kept with the 757, thought about the 666W but his dollars kept that reel out of the mix.... salt


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> that for me is the one draw back to the 757 is the slow retrieve, and why I don't have one ... after using something in the 5 to 6 - 1 ratio it just takes forever ...


If you are bait fishing for big fish, I would not have a high speed reel, to fight a big fish, and the reason for my hanging on to my penn mag 970's and 980's bullet proof and bought all the replacement parts that I could find. Plugging for dogtooth off the fuel pier I use a diawa 40 and 50 good reels and outstanding line capacity if used with braid. So at my age I am going to do 2 things, 1st what's more easy on me, and 2nd a reel that assures me of a good live release of the fish.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa slosh/sha/saltist 30 will cast with the best of em, hold about 300/20...and cost 100$ or so..maybe 160 for the saltist, but i think thats an unnecessary upgrade...sha 30 has a great stock drag,requires nothing out of the box but spoolin it with line and a little experimenting with brakes to find which ones suit you...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> daiwa slosh/sha/saltist 30 will cast with the best of em, hold about 300/20...and cost 100$ or so..maybe 160 for the saltist, but i think thats an unnecessary upgrade...sha 30 has a great stock drag,requires nothing out of the box but spoolin it with line and a little experimenting with brakes to find which ones suit you...


good to go straight out of the box


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The Akios 757CTM has a 4.3:1 gear ratio not 4.1:1. I know that's a minor point. They will be available in the near future with a 5.5:1 gear ratio.

The 757CTM comes with the capability of running four brake blocks and has 4 rare earth magnets with a knobby control. My preference for fishing is to use all four magnets and one brake block.

The Daiwa SL 20 & 30 have 15.4 pounds of drag. The SL 40 & 50 have 17.6 pounds of drag. The Akios 757 series has 20+ pounds of drag.

I am affiliated with Akios as Hawaii's Distributor. I sell only to Hawaii tackle shops.
Don


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

questions to ask, what are you targeting?

As 2 others said, go w/ the SLOSH30, Daiwa got it right, the original, not the other "improved versions". The handle is closer to the center, almost no "rod woble", put on braid backing, 280-340yds + 120 top shot, did this for many years guiding from shore, tarpon, sharks, cobia, drum - anything under 250lbs shiould be able to be handled no problem (learn to move & fight). If you need more find an older slosh50 - will hold +- 575 yrds, plenty for casting conditions.
Just back off drag, rinse, protective spray (not wd40) after use. Will last for years & save you $100 for the next one. 
If you want an even better "feel" get the 30h saltist, built like a tank.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, I'll take a look at the Daiwas..............have several of their freashwater reels that I'm happy with and on the rare problem, their customer service has been great to me.


----------

